# Used 525/528 or 540 wagon?



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi,

I'm still thinking about replacements for my truck, something I can carry my video equipment in, but not be as tough to wheel in and out of places like Boston (I get grief in all the parking garages... long story) The kids dont like the 330 for long trips so the 3er touring is out. I am not in the position to get a new X3 or X5, nor am I completely sold in that direction, and I actually prefer wagons, therefore...

I've been thinking about looking for a used 5 series Touring in the 1999-2001 range. Tranny doesn't make as much difference since my 330 has a manual; auto might be preferred since it will be doing some more city/commute driving.

I am trying to get a feel from those in the know whether the I-6 or V-8 is a better long term/higher mileage vehicle. Also, what kinds of things should I be looking for or looking out for. My guess is that most of the cars will be in the 50-75,000 mile range. Any help is appreciated - thanks!

--pete


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

I would think in the long run the I-6 engines would be more reliable - fewer moving parts?

While I don't have a touring model I've been very impressed with my 528 although it only has 50K miles. I haven't had any major issues (or anything minor that was worth complaining about).

I have the auto and I'm very happy with the performance of the car. It wouldn't hurt it to be faster but I don't miss the extra power of a V8.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

TXE39 said:


> I have the auto and I'm very happy with the performance of the car. It wouldn't hurt it to be faster but I don't miss the extra power of a V8.


I would be more than happy with the I-6, I think it is a very good engine. The reason I am being open-minded about the V8 is many 540s around here sell for less than the equivalent 528/525 models.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello,

IMHO the 540 rules, man  as you may know, there is no substitute for cubic centimeters. The 540iT is only available with the auto (w/steptronic) tranny  . As far as the I6 being more reliable because it has less moving parts, that may be negated by the fact that it revs higher/harder at any given speed (keep in mind the touring is 300lbs heavier than the sedan). You may want the extra torque of the V8, especially since you may be carrying cargo as well as people. 

-Mark


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah generally V-8's are less stressed than a 6 cyl engine. Good points about the extra torque too. Any real "gotchas" to look for on 540s?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

gojira-san said:


> Yeah generally V-8's are less stressed than a 6 cyl engine. Good points about the extra torque too. Any real "gotchas" to look for on 540s?


When I was looking for an E39, people on this forum listed these potential problems

1) OEM radiator expires at about 40k
2) Thermostat housing is a weak point
3) Expansion tank may go at 40k as well
As you can tell, the liquid cooling system isn't as robust as the rest of the car
4) bad pixels on dash cluster
5) O2 sensors
6) Mass Air Flow sensor (MAF)
7) Final stage resistor on the HVAC system
8) Cam positioning sensor

This list is far from comprehensive :dunno:

Have a pre-purchase inpsection done on any finalists... have the compression check done, if there was any warpage due to a failed cooling system, it may reveal itself here. Good luck! 

-Mark


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Mark,

There's no replacement for displacement 

I'm thinking about it now, and if I were buying a Touring I'd probably be carrying a lot more crap in the back than I might in my trunk on a trip. The V8 would probably be very nice...especially if I left the flat lands of southeast Texas.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

TXE39 said:


> Mark,
> 
> There's no replacement for displacement
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info. Mark, that Sienna Red and Sand is one of the nicer color combos IMHO. :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

gojira-san said:


> Thanks guys for the info. Mark, that Sienna Red and Sand is one of the nicer color combos IMHO. :thumbup:


Thank you gojira-san  It is a little warmer to the senses - not your usual Teutonic color palette.

Whichever Touring you choose, I think you will be pleased. :str8pimpi

-Mark


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

If you have not already done so, check out the www.bmwusa.com website for Certified Pre_owned tourings... There seem to be alot of them up your way (or at least reasonably close... NJ and vicinity)... Here is a nice one that fits your criteria, although a little bit of a road trip...


1999 540iA sport wagon 
*******>
********>








 







Representative photo. Color and equipment may vary.







*Return to search results 
*
*******>
[TD]**[/TD][TD][url="http://www.bmwusa.com/cpo"]*New search *[/TD]
********>
** 
*******>
<TD bgColor=#eeeeee>
**
[/TD]
********>
VIN Number: *GN90415
*Body Style: *Wagon
*Mileage: *28,002
*External Color: *Alpine White
*Interior Color: *Sand Leather
*Transmission: *Automatic
*Dealer's stock#: *6203B
*Price: *$28,995 *

*[url="javascript:{if (typeof(Page_ClientValidate) != 'function' || Page_ClientValidate()) __doPostBack('btnExploreFinancing','')}"]*Explore Financing *Installed Options:

*Premium Hi-Fi System (logic 7)

****Flow BMW
*2565 Peters Creek Pkwy
Winston Salem, NC 27127-5657
336-788-3333 Phone
336-785-7959 Fax
[url="http://flowbmw.com/"]flowbmw.com
*******>


********>


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

No stick on the 540iT has meant it's always been ruled out in my mind. No stick, no sale. Having driven the 528iT w/5-spd, I was surprised at it's power. It's not bad power wise. And the handling (with the sport package) is great. 

However, when you comapre the specs on the 2.8L with that of the 2.5L, I suspect the 525iT is a slug.

Even though they are older, I'd take a 528iT over the other two in a heartbeat (but for different reasons).


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a 99 540iT that is going to be for sale.. still some time left on the CPO

at this time looking to get about 20k out of iT

540iT two tone BLk/Grey interior Sport Package

Car got keyed (people hate it when you have nice stuff).. so I have to get a re-paint on some parts (250.00 deductible on my insurance... no biggie)

I have replaced all of the MAJOR systems on this car that CAN fail

1) OEM radiator expires at about 40k (60k)

3) Expansion tank may go at 40k as well - Same time as the Radiator

4) bad pixels on dash cluster

6) Mass Air Flow sensor (MAF)

8) Cam positioning sensor - Replaced
9) ABS control unit
10) Differential


I live in the Philadelphia Area... I actually purchased the car in the Mass/RI area

drop me a line

marinakorp[remove this]@[removethis]yahoo.com


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

TD said:


> No stick on the 540iT has meant it's always been ruled out in my mind. No stick, no sale. Having driven the 528iT w/5-spd, I was surprised at it's power. It's not bad power wise. And the handling (with the sport package) is great.
> 
> However, when you comapre the specs on the 2.8L with that of the 2.5L, I suspect the 525iT is a slug.
> 
> Even though they are older, I'd take a 528iT over the other two in a heartbeat (but for different reasons).


525iT with automatic might be a slug, but our 525iT manual scoots along nicely... Then again, I have forbidden myself from driving anything larger than a 2.5 equipped car, as I'm sure I'll be disappointed with my car afterwards...

One further comment... At least on my wife's 525iT, the Sport Package includes self-leveling... If you are carrying lots of stuff, this may become valuable for you, as it supposedly improves the handling with a full load...


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh yes... and a set of winter wheels and tires are included


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Salvator said:


> 525iT with automatic might be a slug, but our 525iT manual scoots along nicely...


Totally true. A 525iT manual does 0-60 in something like 8.3 seconds which is hardly slow. Plus, I never really have issues when passing so long as I drop down a gear or two.

The 525iT gets such a bad rap around here.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

I wouldn't say the other 5s are slow, it's just that the 540 is very powerful...more than you'll need in most circumstances. For me, the added power of the V8 was more important than having a manual transmission. But you can't go wrong with either car. :thumbup:


----------

